# Getting Mailman to work...rather confused first time

## rajl

Ok, so I'm in charge of an email server (Postfix) that is just hosting for one domain.  No virtual domain's or anything like that, just the local domain the server is on.  I'm trying to setup Mailman for the first time ever so I admit I'm not used to doing this.  I looked through the gentoo Virtual Mailhosting guide and tried to follow directions, but of course it doesn't work.  I edited my mm_cfg.py file to look like this:

```

###############################################

# Here's where we get the distributed defaults.

from Defaults import *

##################################################

# Put YOUR site-specific settings below this line.

MTA = "Postfix"

```

I didn't include the other stuff because as I said, I'm not hosting virtual domains, just a local one.  I then run:

```

# su mailman

# cd ~

# bin/newlist test

Enter the email of the person running the list: postmaster@email.address

Initial test password: mypasswd

Hit enter to continue with test owner notification...

```

I then wait for a test email to arrive, but it never does.  I checked my syslogs and postfix logs, but there were no mail-delivery errors reported (I have it set to verbose mode).  I know I'm supposed to get an email because I'm not invoking bin/newlist with the -q option.  Does anyone know what might be wrong?

----------

## rajl

Since no one has responded to this thread, I'm going to ask for help again, detailing my problem even further.  Anyone who can help me, please take the time.  I would greatly appreciate it.

I have a mailserver hosting one and only one domain (NO virtual domain hosting). I am running postfix. I need to have mailing lists. I followed the guide for virtual/mailhosting. It didn't work. 

I follow the directions listed in the guide and in documentation provided with mailman. I get as far as editing my mm_cfg.py file. I add the line MTA = "Postfix". I then save the file without making any other additions, BECAUSE I do not host any virtual domains. 

I then create the test list. I provide a valid email address. I then hit enter at the prompt to send an email to the list owner (myself). The list owner never receives the email. This means something's wrong, but I keep going anyway. I check the list aliases and generate postfix style aliases. Good. Try to start mailmain. Major error. Mailman refuses to start. 

What is wrong with what I did? I've never administered a mail server before, so I don't know the intricacies of Mailman or Postfix, though I have learned the Postfix basics rather quickly. I assume this is an error with an obvious fix that I don't know about because I'm administering the mail server for the first time. Please help as I'm at my wit's end and this is getting aggravating with the mailing lists not working.

----------

## indros

You are not alone. I just started messing with this, and I find this showing up now very timely, as I am having the same problems.

----------

## rajl

Misery loves company huh?  Is your problem exactly like mine, or just similar.  What have you tried to do to solve it?  Does anyone else out there know how to solve our problems (or mine at least  :Very Happy:  )?

----------

## indros

Mine is exactly the same.... ok... well I used a different list name, but other than that, the same.

I don't recall what I did now... after multiple tries of several different things, I think my brain just shutdown and purged pretty much all of the incident.

----------

## rajl

guess no one here knows the anwer to my problem...I've joined the mailman mailing list so I can ask there.  If I get a solution, I'll post it here for posterity sake.

----------

## indros

Ok.. I think I am gonna shoot myself.. Re-installing mailman, and am going to attempt this...

I think we may have (at least I know I didn't) failed to 

```
/etc/init.d/mailman start
```

----------

## rajl

I did that.  Mailman refuses to start, for me at least.  It throws little red explanation marks rather than a pretty green ok.  I also hate the mailman users list, because I subscribed to it, but now it won't let me post from the address I subscribed to it with.

Can someone who knows mailman please help me?

----------

## indros

OK..  I have a solution for that as well.. You need to create a list named mailman. After you successfully create that list, add a person to it, and then you should be able to start it.

----------

## rajl

I made a test list as per the documentation instructions, before I started the mailman daemon.  but i didn't add any people to it as list recipients...I'll give it a shot when I get home tonight.

----------

## indros

Did you name the list mailman? I believe that you have to have a mailman list in order for it to start up properly.

----------

## rajl

no, I named it test...and I only managed to get about half-way done before the ssh server conked out (a totally different problem), so I'll have to finish it tonight.

out of curiousity, how did you set up your mm_cfg.py file?

----------

## kopfarzt

Mailman is running here together with postfix. I made the same changes to mm_cfg.py:

```

MTA = 'Postfix'

OWNERS_CAN_DELETE_THEIR_OWN_LISTS = 1

```

indros is right, you should have a list called mailman.

In case this does not solve your problem, try to start mailman manually (the init script throws away stdout & stderr) and perhaps you get more information:

```

su - mailman

bin/mailmanctl start

```

kopfarzt

----------

## rajl

is there anything special I should do for the mailman list?  or am I just creating an empty list named mailman?

----------

## indros

You should probably add your (or one of your) email addresses to it. I don't know if that's absolutely necessary, but I think you may get some admin messages thru that maillist.

----------

## rajl

AHA!  I got mailman working...sort of.  i'm having some problems still though:

first, I set up a test list.  however, none of the mailman webaccess pages work.  I just get apache 404 page not found errors when I try.  How can I fix this? (Yes, I've added the proper includes to my apache files)

Second,  I set up a test list.  I then added members using a text file to the email list with the bin/add_members command.  I then took the list for a test run.  I received the subscribe/welcome emails ok.  So do the one other guy on the email list.  We both sent test messages to the list though and they don't get delivered...they seem to disappear into cyberspace oblivion.  While sending welcome messages is nice, the lists are otherwise worthless right now.  Any ideas on what might be wrong?

----------

## rajl

Never mind on the apache one...I was an idiot and forgot to restart apache.  Any help on my lists not delivering mail problem though?

----------

## kopfarzt

Can you start mailman now?

Do you see 7 mailman owned processes (qrunner)?

Do you have /var/mailman/data/aliases ?

Do you have /var/mailman/data/aliases.db with same or newer timestamp?

Do you have this file included in alias_maps in your /etc/postfix/main.cf file: 

```
alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases, hash:/var/mailman/data/aliases
```

Did you try postfix reload?

Did you look at your mail logfile (/var/log/mail/current for metalog)?

(Mail can work perfectly on your machine, while aliases are broken).

kopfarzt

----------

## rajl

aha!  I feel stupid...I didn't reload postfix...so now I'm getting the emails sent through the list...one last issue...

my server is named "mail.mydomain.org", and so when I create lists with mailman, all the lists are done as list@ugly-servername.mydomain.org

for cosmetic reasons, I want all the corrspondence that mailman sends (welcome messages, mailman signatures at the bottom of emails sent to the list, etc) to use the address of "list@mydomain.org" rather than "list@mail.mydomain.org"  do you have any pointers for doing this?

Hmmm...

That reads rather confusingly, so I'll give an example.  The mailserver will receive emails to either list@ugly-servername.mydomain.org, or to list@mydomain.org.  Whenever someone first subscribes to the list, they get a welcome email from the list telling them the list name....how to confirm their account, etc.  In that email, it refers to the list address only as list@ugly-servername.mydomain.org instead of the more preferable list@mydomain.org.  

Any pointers on how to fix the problem?

----------

## kopfarzt

Try setting DEFAULT_EMAIL_HOST in mm_cfg.py. For additional options look through file Defaults.py.

kopfarzt

----------

## rajl

Score!!!  That did it.  One last question, I promise  :Smile: 

Mailman is right now on one server hosting our email and it is in charge of all of our lists.  Some of our lists are public, and we want anyone who wishes to be able to use the web interface to subscribe to it.  Other lists are private and we don't want that feature for those lists.  Any users should be able to access and modify his account via the web, no matter if he is on a public or private list.  But users should not be able to add themselves to the private lists via the web.  Any suggestions on how to do this?

----------

## rajl

Nevermind...I found it hidden away in the web-interface.  While testing the web-interface some, I keep getting an error.

When I try to create a new mailing list using the web-interface, I get the following html page after I hit the create buttong:

```

sys.platform    linux2

Environment variables:

Variable   Value

HTTP_ACCEPT    text/xml,application/xml,application/xhtml+xml,text/html;q=0.9,text/plain;q=0.8,video/x-mng,image/png,image/jpeg,image/gif;q=0.2,*/*;q=0.1

CONTENT_TYPE    application/x-www-form-urlencoded

HTTP_REFERER    http://www.gtphikaps.org/mailman/create

SERVER_SOFTWARE    Apache/1.3.27 (Unix) (Gentoo/Linux) mod_ssl/2.8.14 OpenSSL/0.9.6i PHP/4.3.1

PYTHONPATH    /var/mailman

SCRIPT_FILENAME    /var/mailman/cgi-bin/create

SERVER_ADMIN    root@localhost

SCRIPT_NAME    /mailman/create

SERVER_SIGNATURE    

Apache/1.3.27 Server at www.gtphikaps.org Port 80

REQUEST_METHOD    POST

HTTP_HOST    www.gtphikaps.org

HTTP_KEEP_ALIVE    300

SERVER_PROTOCOL    HTTP/1.1

QUERY_STRING    

REQUEST_URI    /mailman/create

CONTENT_LENGTH    140

HTTP_ACCEPT_CHARSET    ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.7

HTTP_USER_AGENT    Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.3) Gecko/20030423

HTTP_CONNECTION    keep-alive

SERVER_NAME    www.gtphikaps.org

REMOTE_PORT    49376

REMOTE_ADDR    68.154.226.24

HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE    en-us,en;q=0.5

SERVER_ADDR    128.61.104.60

SERVER_PORT    80

GATEWAY_INTERFACE    CGI/1.1

HTTP_ACCEPT_ENCODING    gzip,deflate,compress;q=0.9

UNIQUE_ID    Ps6@w4A9aDwAACgiAww

DOCUMENT_ROOT    /home/httpd/htdocs 

```

Then it shows the list is created, but the list doesn't work.  The owner of the list is not notified, and any administration I do fails.  However, if I use the command line tools for list management, everything works ok.  How can I get it so that the web-interface correctly creates lists and notifies the owner (yes, I had the little box checked) and then works correctly?  Note that so far, all the other list administration tasks work ok using the web-interface.

----------

## rajl

anyoe out there have an idea what tis bug might be?

----------

## rajl

Just checking in to see if anyone might know how to fix my mailman webpage problems.  I need to be able to create new lists via the web-interface, because I need to have people create lists without having to worry about teaching them the linux command line syntax (windows users who hate the command line).  Any help in solving this latest problem which I have detailed above will be most appreciated.

----------

## kopfarzt

I did not have any similar problems, but to me that looks possibly like a permission problem. Did you look through your logs (/var/log/mail/ and /var/mailman/logs/ and /var/log/apache/)?

kopfarzt

----------

## rajl

If it's a permission problem, bin/check_perms (when run as mailman) doesn't show any errors.  I looked through the /var/mailman/logs/errors and found in there error text, but it's the exact same text as is posted to my web-browser upon trying to create a new list through the web-interface.  That /var/log/apache/error_log showed a bunch of mailman related errors, all were ones that had to do with "/home/httpd/..../somefile.py" not found, and one of them was some .db file where the permissions were wrong.  I'm right now at work on a windows machine using putty to log in remotely.  When I get home, I'll use my linux box to connect and cut and paste the appropriate error logs.  Hopefully then you can help me out a little more.

----------

## rajl

Ok, here's all the related error messages in my logs;

from /var/mailman/logs/error

```

May 27 14:12:12 2003 (16980) command failed: /usr/sbin/postalias /var/mailman/data/aliases (status: 1, Operation not permitted)

May 27 14:12:12 2003 admin(16980): @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ 

admin(16980): [----- Mailman Version: 2.1.1 -----] 

admin(16980): [----- Traceback ------] 

admin(16980): Traceback (most recent call last):

admin(16980):   File "/var/mailman/scripts/driver", line 87, in run_main

admin(16980):     main()

admin(16980):   File "/var/mailman/Mailman/Cgi/create.py", line 55, in main

admin(16980):     process_request(doc, cgidata)

admin(16980):   File "/var/mailman/Mailman/Cgi/create.py", line 217, in process_request

admin(16980):     sys.modules[modname].create(mlist, cgi=1)

admin(16980):   File "/var/mailman/Mailman/MTA/Postfix.py", line 226, in create

admin(16980):     _update_maps()

admin(16980):   File "/var/mailman/Mailman/MTA/Postfix.py", line 47, in _update_maps

admin(16980):     raise RuntimeError, msg % (acmd, status, errstr)

admin(16980): RuntimeError: command failed: /usr/sbin/postalias /var/mailman/data/aliases (status: 1, Operation not permitted)

admin(16980): [----- Python Information -----] 

admin(16980): sys.version     =   2.2.2 (#1, Feb 23 2003, 13:39:48) 

[GCC 3.2.1 20021207 (Gentoo Linux 3.2.1-20021207)] 

admin(16980): sys.executable  =   /usr/bin/python 

admin(16980): sys.prefix      =   /usr 

admin(16980): sys.exec_prefix =   /usr 

admin(16980): sys.path        =   /usr 

admin(16980): sys.platform    =   linux2 

admin(16980): [----- Environment Variables -----] 

admin(16980):   HTTP_ACCEPT: text/xml,application/xml,application/xhtml+xml,text/html;q=0.9,text/plain;q=0.8,video/x-mng,image/png,image/jpeg,image/gif;q=0.2,text/css,*/*;q=0.1 

admin(16980):   CONTENT_TYPE: application/x-www-form-urlencoded 

admin(16980):   HTTP_REFERER: http://www.gtphikaps.org/mailman/create 

admin(16980):   SERVER_SOFTWARE: Apache/1.3.27 (Unix)  (Gentoo/Linux) mod_ssl/2.8.14 OpenSSL/0.9.6i PHP/4.3.1 

admin(16980):   PYTHONPATH: /var/mailman 

admin(16980):   SCRIPT_FILENAME: /var/mailman/cgi-bin/create 

admin(16980):   SERVER_ADMIN: root@localhost 

admin(16980):   SCRIPT_NAME: /mailman/create 

admin(16980):   SERVER_SIGNATURE: <ADDRESS>Apache/1.3.27 Server at www.gtphikaps.org Port 80</ADDRESS>

admin(16980): 

admin(16980):   REQUEST_METHOD: POST 

admin(16980):   HTTP_HOST: www.gtphikaps.org

admin(16980):   HTTP_KEEP_ALIVE: 300 

admin(16980):   SERVER_PROTOCOL: HTTP/1.1 

admin(16980):   QUERY_STRING:  

admin(16980):   REQUEST_URI: /mailman/create 

admin(16980):   CONTENT_LENGTH: 139 

admin(16980):   HTTP_ACCEPT_CHARSET: ISO-8859-1, utf-8;q=0.66, *;q=0.66 

admin(16980):   HTTP_USER_AGENT: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.0; en-US; rv:1.0.2) Gecko/20030208 Netscape/7.02 

admin(16980):   HTTP_CONNECTION: keep-alive 

admin(16980):   SERVER_NAME: www.gtphikaps.org

admin(16980):   REMOTE_PORT: 8490 

admin(16980):   REMOTE_ADDR: 66.83.103.10 

admin(16980):   HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE: en-us, en;q=0.50 

admin(16980):   SERVER_ADDR: 128.61.104.60 

admin(16980):   SERVER_PORT: 80 

admin(16980):   GATEWAY_INTERFACE: CGI/1.1 

admin(16980):   HTTP_ACCEPT_ENCODING: gzip, deflate, compress;q=0.9 

admin(16980):   UNIQUE_ID: PtOqeoA9aDwAACvSB6c 

admin(16980):   DOCUMENT_ROOT: /home/httpd/htdocs 

```

from /var/log/apache/error_log

```

[Tue May 27 14:11:20 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/htdocs/favicon.ico

[Tue May 27 14:11:20 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/mm-icon.png

[Tue May 27 14:11:20 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/mailman.jpg

[Tue May 27 14:11:20 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/PythonPowered.png

[Tue May 27 14:11:20 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/gnu-head-tiny.jpg

[Tue May 27 14:11:21 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/mm-icon.png

[Tue May 27 14:11:27 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/htdocs/favicon.ico

[Tue May 27 14:11:27 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/mm-icon.png

[Tue May 27 14:11:27 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/mailman.jpg

[Tue May 27 14:11:27 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/PythonPowered.png

[Tue May 27 14:11:27 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/gnu-head-tiny.jpg

[Tue May 27 14:11:27 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/mm-icon.png

[Tue May 27 14:11:30 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/htdocs/favicon.ico

[Tue May 27 14:11:30 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/mm-icon.png

[Tue May 27 14:11:30 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/mailman.jpg

[Tue May 27 14:11:30 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/PythonPowered.png

[Tue May 27 14:11:30 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/gnu-head-tiny.jpg

[Tue May 27 14:11:30 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/mm-icon.png

[Tue May 27 14:12:12 2003] [error] [client 66.83.103.10] File does not exist: /home/httpd/htdocs/favicon.ico

```

and from /var/mail/warn

```

May 27 17:26:33 www postfix/smtpd[12489]: warning: database /var/mailman/data/aliases.db is older than source file /var/mailman/data/aliases

May 27 17:26:33 www postfix/smtpd[16587]: warning: database /var/mailman/data/aliases.db is older than source file /var/mailman/data/aliases

May 27 17:26:33 www postfix/smtpd[24825]: warning: database /var/mailman/data/aliases.db is older than source file /var/mailman/data/aliases

May 27 17:26:33 www postfix/smtpd[26571]: warning: database /var/mailman/data/aliases.db is older than source file /var/mailman/data/aliases

May 27 17:26:36 www postfix/local[2721]: warning: database /var/mailman/data/aliases.db is older than source file /var/mailman/data/aliases

May 27 17:26:36 www postfix/local[12751]: warning: database /var/mailman/data/aliases.db is older than source file /var/mailman/data/aliases

May 27 17:26:36 www postfix/local[24734]: warning: database /var/mailman/data/aliases.db is older than source file /var/mailman/data/aliases

May 27 17:26:36 www postfix/local[17641]: warning: database /var/mailman/data/aliases.db is older than source file /var/mailman/data/aliases

```

That's about all the relevant error messages I was able to find.  I've also noticed since installing mailman, that my cron jobs for portage (I have cron do a nightly sync) email me the following error message of:

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 279, in ?

    emergelog("Started emerge on: "+time.strftime("%b %d, %Y %H:%M:%S", time.localtime()))

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 186, in emergelog

    xtermTitle(mystr)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/output.py", line 34, in xtermTitle

    myt=os.environ["TERM"]

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/UserDict.py", line 14, in __getitem__

    def __getitem__(self, key): return self.data[key]

KeyError: TERM

Error in sys.exitfunc:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/atexit.py", line 20, in _run_exitfuncs

    apply(func, targs, kargs)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 201, in emergeexit

    emergelog(" *** terminating.")

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 186, in emergelog

    xtermTitle(mystr)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/site-packages/output.py", line 34, in xtermTitle

    myt=os.environ["TERM"]

  File "/usr/lib/python2.2/UserDict.py", line 14, in __getitem__

    def __getitem__(self, key): return self.data[key]

KeyError: TERM

```

rather than properly displaying the lists of sync packages like it did before.  Since portage and mailman both rely on python, I suspect a common problem.

----------

## kopfarzt

Check your permissions:

```

drwxrwsr-x   20 mailman  mailman      4096 Apr 15 23:23 /var/mailman/

drwxrwsr-x    2 root     mailman      4096 Apr 15 18:52 /var/mailman/cgi-bin

drwxrwsr-x    2 root     mailman       120 May 28 18:01 /var/mailman/data

-rw-rw----    1 mailman  mailman      2540 May 28 18:13 /var/mailman/data/aliases

-rw-rw----    1 mailman  mailman     12288 May 28 18:13 /var/mailman/data/aliases.db

# cd /var/mailman/cgi-bin/

# ls -al

total 96

drwxrwsr-x    2 root     mailman      4096 Apr 15 18:52 .

drwxrwsr-x   20 mailman  mailman      4096 Apr 15 23:23 ..

-rwxr-sr-x    1 root     mailman      6604 Apr 15 18:52 admin

-rwxr-sr-x    1 root     mailman      6608 Apr 15 18:52 admindb

-rwxr-sr-x    1 root     mailman      6608 Apr 15 18:52 confirm

-rwxr-sr-x    1 root     mailman      6604 Apr 15 18:52 create

-rwxr-sr-x    1 root     mailman      6612 Apr 15 18:52 edithtml

-rwxr-sr-x    1 root     mailman      6612 Apr 15 18:52 listinfo

-rwxr-sr-x    1 root     mailman      6608 Apr 15 18:52 options

-rwxr-sr-x    1 root     mailman      6608 Apr 15 18:52 private

-rwxr-sr-x    1 root     mailman      6604 Apr 15 18:52 rmlist

-rwxr-sr-x    1 root     mailman      6604 Apr 15 18:52 roster

-rwxr-sr-x    1 root     mailman      6612 Apr 15 18:52 subscribe

```

If they are wrong, correct them.

Your second problem (nightly cron emerge) is certainly not linked to that. 

Reading a bit through the code, it looks to me that newer emerge versions show some information in the headline of an Xterm. For this reason they try to find out, whether you are running an Xterm by looking at the value of the Environment Variable TERM. Of course cron does not set this variable, since there is no terminal.

It looks to me like you can turn this off, I guess by adding "notitles" to the FEATURES. You can also try to set a TERM or FEATURES variable in your crontab, but that depends on your cron daemon.

kopfarzt

----------

## rajl

aha...thanks kopfartz...my aliases.db file had the wrong permissions.  It was not group writable.  How it got that way and why check_perms didn't pick it up, I do not know.  You have been most valuable in fixing my problem, and I am execptionally grateful for that.

----------

## rajl

I feel kinda sheepish for asking this after singing your praises in that prior post (you deserve them though, you've been an incredible help).  I got one last problem, I swear  :Very Happy: 

At the bottom of the mailman pages, example, the main listinfo page, there are apparently supposed to be pictures at the bottom.  While using linux, I did not notice this because of the way mozilla displayed errors.  However, when using IE in windows, I noticed the little "error no picture" symbol at the bottom of the page.  Looking through my /var/log/apache/error_log, I find the following:

```

[Wed May 28 22:05:43 2003] [error] [client 68.154.226.24] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/mm-icon.png

[Wed May 28 22:05:43 2003] [error] [client 68.154.226.24] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/mailman.jpg

[Wed May 28 22:05:43 2003] [error] [client 68.154.226.24] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/PythonPowered.png

[Wed May 28 22:05:43 2003] [error] [client 68.154.226.24] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/gnu-head-tiny.jpg

[Wed May 28 22:05:43 2003] [error] [client 68.154.226.24] File does not exist: /home/httpd/icons/mm-icon.png

```

I checked the configuration files, and I have the -D MAILMAN option enabled and I have mailman listed in the includes for apache's config files.  I tried to solve the problem by making a link for the non-existant icons directory to the one in /var/mailman/icons, but that did not work either, even after restarting apache.  Since I'm a perfectionist, any ideas on how to fix this minor cosmetic problem?

----------

## kopfarzt

/icons is a virtual directory used by apache for its own icons (mainly for filetype icons). It is usually located at /home/httpd/icons, which you can see searching for icons in the apache config file.

I simply copied the mailman icons to that place, but there might be a cleaner solution.

kopfarzt

----------

